# Hygetropin with anti counterfeit sticker



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

HI

I have some Hyge black tops they arrived yesterday they have the anti counterfeit sticker

I checked the code on the website and came back as in valid

anyone else used the website and had issues


----------



## Banana (Mar 14, 2013)

Have the same kit, it came back as invalid as well. I guess we got to try and see

Edit: i just checked the batch dates, and those are also the same.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

@Banana did you get these black tops from a certain website "nob.. la....." or from a certain dealer?


----------



## Banana (Mar 14, 2013)

JasonSteward said:


> @Banana did you get these black tops from a certain website "nob.. la....." or from a certain dealer?


Not from a website, i got it from a supplier in the uk (im from the netherlands)


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

So have you guys felt any side effects of using this batch?


----------



## kawasaki1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Where did you check them, hygetropin.com.cn or hygetropin.cn?! Too many fake Hyges going around to trust right now...Even riptropins are starting to pop up as faked...If it's not pharmacy issued it's a crap shoot on HGH.....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

damn wrong thread lol


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I just checked out my 200iu HYGENE kit on hygenepharma and it checked out, albeit in broken english...

"·Congratulations to you, this serial number is limited, you buy the official quality goods, thank you for your support to HYGENE"


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lets use our heads and not link to sources guys ffs...


----------

